# Aquarium aquascape



## Telboy2000 (30 Nov 2021)

Help Needed!!!

Ive bought an aqaurium (L86XH43XW37cm) and in of some inspiration/help with a new aquascape design for my 2 goldfish who have out grown their Fluval 57L.I am a complete novice so any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

Tel


----------



## Wolf6 (30 Nov 2021)

The upgrade is a step in the right direction, but goldfish require even more space eventually. They are messy fish who nibble at plants and who prefer the tank unheated. What in particular would you like to know? There are a few members with goldfish around who can hopefully help


----------



## Telboy2000 (30 Nov 2021)

I would like to incorporate a mix of wood and plants in my scape. Ive tried adding plants before but as you have highlighted the goldfish ate/destroyed them all so I need some help with plant selections that can survive the goldfish hacking at them!


----------

